# live traps



## b.o.f.h. (Nov 6, 2008)

In live traps, do the animals usually run back and forth hitting themselves against the walls until they are dead or do they eventually tire themselves out?


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Some animals fight, while others just relax and wait to see what happens. It can vary by species and by individual.

We had a racoon problem; borrowed a trap from a local friend (ex-trapper). First racoon was very pissed that we caught it. Second racoon could care less, lounging in the trap.


----------



## trace (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems like animals like squirrels and birds are more likely to freak out in them.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Every animal I have trapped is still alive when I check it. Skunk, cat, raccoon, possum, etc.


----------



## pfy (Nov 7, 2008)

What's the weirdest thing anyone has caught with one?


----------



## Strelnikov (Oct 25, 2008)

A male cardinal. I let it go but it was not happy with me.


----------

